# Forza Forums



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I can't get on.

Well, I can, as a guest, but when I sign in, I get this message:

Server Error in '/' Application.
The resource cannot be found.
Description: HTTP 404. The resource you are looking for (or one of its dependencies) could have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable. Please review the following URL and make sure that it is spelled correctly.

Requested URL: /exceptions/error.htm

Also, the URL changes from forums.forzamotorsport.net to http://forzamotorsport.net/exceptions/error.htm?aspxerrorpath=/User/EnableUser.aspx

Anyone got any idea? If not, could someone please make a post on there for me, or PM a mod/admin and ask if they can look into this.... My gamertag is N30 MDR

TIA

Mat


----------

